# My cat ate my oscar



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you think my cat really ate my oscar?
I always saw my cat watching my aquarium. I thought he was just enjoying its beauty until one they my oscar was gone.
Is it possible for the oscar to jump over the aquarium?
 :-? :-?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Jump out of the aquarium very easily if your tank hood is not secure or weighed down. Did you try looking around your tank on the floor? I hoping for the best for you CoolCichlid!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah an O can easily jump out.

your cat is not enjoying the tank hes thinking of a way to get that fish.
if your cat did get it he may have taken it away to eat although anytime my cat catches something outside he'll bring it to me as a gift.

id say start looking for a carcass in a hiden area or sniff around


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes my cat really ate my oscar, I saw left overs under the table :x 
I should be careful next time!

I thought may cat was just enjoying it but really wanted to eat it!

Does cat can catch fish inside the aquarium, I'm not sure if my oscar jump out...


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

YES... i hear water splashing sometimes and when i look its my cat sitting on top of the tank trying to get a fish. his arm arent long enough though since none of my fish stay that close to the top.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds like your cat went fishing. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jbarr2000 (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent reason to notnown a cat.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

haha yay cat + aquarium stories!

When I was younger, a small, tropical catfish/pleco/bottom feeder disappeared out of our 10g fish tank on the counter. We never found a body. Pretty sure the cat ate it. I still have that cat.

I had to construct a sturdy hood for my 55g aquarium because my other cat (who is big, ~15lbs) likes to climb up on top to look for a way in (to get the fish!). Since I built the hood, I think he's given up because he spends less time scowling at the fish through the side of the glass now 

I have a picture to post here when I get home from work hehe


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

as promised...










this pic was taken within days after first adding my fish to my tank. Wonder what they were thinking


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

My cat is really doing like that! Waiting for a good opportunity to catch the fish!


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

My cat looooves to watch my fish, I was cleaning one of my tanks that was a bit lower down and the cover was off so he thought he'd jump up to have a look but half landed in the tank, flung back out of the tank, realised what happened and shot out of the room.. I've never seen him move so fast! :lol: 
oh archibald


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine used to do the same thing. When my O got big I solved that problem. I held him real tight and put his paw right over the water and let the O take a "nibble". He's never went near the tank again.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate cats :lol:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I really love cats! srook23 your cat learned from it :lol:


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

You better believe he learned. He wants to eat the fish and the fish wants to eat him. :lol:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

First time to hear that a cat is afraid of fishes LOL. What a poor cat! :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Cat 1, Oscar 1

We have a tie!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

No it's not fair, fish can't chase the cat! :fish:


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

I have one lovely Red Point siamese (osiris) and a real-b1tch bombai black cat (Isis). Isis doesnt bother the fish, but Osiris.... I know he do. I found some cat-hair on the reinforces glasses of the aquarium and some hair floating at the surface, and some drops of water in the front of the aquarium. Since that day I covered the aquarium temporarily, and now I have to build something that prevents the cat from going fishing. meanwhile, I cant turn on the aquarium lightning while the cats are alone.

Luckily no fish died.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Good thing that you can prevent it. I thought only humans do the fishing but cats do it too!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:-? :zz:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:-? :zz:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wake up Boost!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Omg the site just froze on me I refresh and double post.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> Omg the site just froze on me I refresh and double post.


It's because you were sleeping


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Throws a cold bucket of water on Boost that will teach ya! lol :lol:


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

has anyone seen the video of the cat on the arm of a couch watching a fish tank a couple feet away? Long story short he lunges at one of the fish and smashes head first into the front of the tank! I think I saw it on americas funniest home videos. I hope he damaged his brain! :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

so violent firetiger lol. I saw that video it's hilarious!


----------



## denisa (Mar 15, 2010)

And my cat very much loves a small fish :fish: and I adore it :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## jenterrier (Apr 13, 2010)

It could be possible then your oscar has been jumped into your aquarium and your cat find it and ate it. You might check your aquarium if it is safe for jumping of your fishes.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

firetiger said:


> has anyone seen the video of the cat on the arm of a couch watching a fish tank a couple feet away? Long story short he lunges at one of the fish and smashes head first into the front of the tank! I think I saw it on americas funniest home videos. I hope he damaged his brain! :lol:


You should not be like that! Your wishing bad for a poor cat :lol:


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

never seen a poor cat! and certainly never wished well for one. :lol:


----------

